# Big A** channel locks vs knipex 22” cobra?



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Get big channel locks simple for the wider jaws


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Smid said:


> We’re getting ready to run some 4” emt and was told to pick up some big channel locks for the job. I’m partial to knipex but at double the price I’m curious if their worth it compared to the big ass channellocks


The knipex are not worth the price for the purpose they'll serve unless you just want to burn money and are willing to guard them with your life.

2 canvas strap wrenches would be better for the job if you're using compression fittings anyway. They're lighter and you can let go of them when they're on the conduit without them falling.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/strap-wrenches


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have two pairs of the BIG Knipex. I think they were $100/pair when I bought them a few years ago. They only come out of the truck when the going gets tough usually and something is rusted and just won't pop apart.

I'd like to try some of those strap wrenches mentioned above on some big compression fittings just to see how they do. The big Knipex I have are a handful, don't know if I'd want to use them all day screwing together 4" fittings.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd buy the Channellocks myself even if they weren't less than half the price. The main thing I like about the 10" Knipex I have is they're lighter in your pocket, and the skinny jaws sometimes fit in tight spots better. Neither of those is a factor with big 16" set running 4" pipe. I think the Channellock jaws bite better for me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With every tom, ****, and harry metal shop having CNC plasma, laser, and water jet cutters, I wonder how nice a couple wrenches cut from maybe 3/16 or 1/4 plate would be? They wouldn't need but maybe a 6-8" handle.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Normally I use large channel lock pliers but once a while I will used modifed oil filter wrench that do work pretty good too.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Smid said:


> We’re getting ready to run some 4” emt and was told to pick up some big channel locks for the job. I’m partial to knipex but at double the price I’m curious if their worth it compared to the big ass channellocks


Monster Channellocks ought to be bought and owned by the CONTRACTOR -- not you.

They are such a LOW utilization tool that they're not to be an employee asset, IMHO.

You're most likely to go years at a stretch before you touch them.

If this is not true, they are STILL a tool that should be paid for by the employer.

It's all part of the bid for 4" work - which is an UNCOMMONLY big size.

Overwhelmingly, in design-build, every EC stops at 3" as 4" is such a bear. 

One is WAY ahead to run paralleled 2.5" than a single 4" -- no question.

If the prints call for 4" -- then by all means bid them -- and tack on $$$ for the wrenches and the slowness of assembly and the pulls.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

telsa said:


> Monster Channellocks ought to be bought and owned by the CONTRACTOR -- not you.
> 
> They are such a LOW utilization tool that they're not to be an employee asset, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I should have specified, I’m not paying for them, just picking them up or ordering them. 

I would rather run parallel feeds but they specifically wanted one 4” for whatever reason.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

For that size, I’d use strap/chain wrenches.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Crescen...CdgMQAvD_BwE&dclid=CPOL2Lvg3NkCFUO5Twod0UEFyg


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a set of Channellock 460s in the truck that come out a few times a year. They do 4" compression connectors, iirc. They are 1/2 the price of the 480s.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I had bought the Klein strap wrenches a few years ago after my old set grew feet. 
It was a waste of $$ with that plastic strap and I only pull them out as a last ditch before the sawzall.. I sure miss the leather ones.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I had bought the Klein strap wrenches a few years ago after my old set grew feet.
> It was a waste of $$ with that plastic strap and I only pull them out as a last ditch before the sawzall.. I sure miss the leather ones.


The only ones I’ve used had a metal chain or thick nylon straps. Never had a problem with either of those types.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I’ve used the chain ones but don’t like the marks they leave 
The newer nylon/plastic straps slip and are next to useless. 
My old leather strap ones worked great and held like a champ. 
Next time I need some, I’ll buy the ridged ones.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The nylon and rubber strap wrenches are like trying to tighten or loosen something with a piece of limp macaroni. I have one leather one and a couple of chain wrenches. Hardly ever use them, to be honest. My dirty little secret is that I don't really make up EMT compression fittings crazy tight anyhow. They serve little purpose if you're pulling a ground anyhow. Most everything I've ever put in for my entire career (unless it's raintight or concrete juice tight) is "just beyond snug".


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> The nylon and rubber strap wrenches are like trying to tighten or loosen something with a piece of limp macaroni. I have one leather one and a couple of chain wrenches. Hardly ever use them, to be honest. My dirty little secret is that I don't really make up EMT compression fittings crazy tight anyhow. They serve little purpose if you're pulling a ground anyhow. Most everything I've ever put in for my entire career (unless it's raintight or concrete juice tight) is "just beyond snug".


Based on my calculations you're around 247 years old.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Based on my calculations you're around 247 years old.


I feel very fortunate to have been able to do a lot of different things in this trade. Many of them for not very long or to the point of competence. Staves off boredom.


----------

